# I've got a problem...



## bukwheat (Jan 3, 2022)

This is my first time growing and I'm having problems with my plants. There are, I believe, two problems. One is when to water and the other is when to treat with nutrients. At the end of Sept, the plants came up good from seedlings and were looking good under a florescent grow lite. I bought a tent and a good LED grow light and they have continued to grow but....I guess I should also tell you that there are three plants all from different seed. One is Purple Kush, one is Crown Royal and the other was a free seed from the seller. At this point, the Purple Kush leaves seem very light green and this is disturbing to me. The Crown Royal, the ends of most of the leaves are yellow and the tips are turned under but the new growth looks nice a rich green. Everything I read about watering and nutrients are confusing to me. I use a hydrometer to check the dampness of the soil and when I do water, I use purified water. As far as nutrients, I am using Miracle Grow very sparingly. Help me out here folks, but be gentle, I'm learning!;-)


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

if your water is purified you need to add 5ml. of calmag per gallon...water feed when the container is dry and light...feed 2 times and the third just water and calmag...that should make the girls much happier...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

get rid of the Miracle Grow and replace with Peters w/micronutrients or Jacks


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

pH meter needed!

Bubba


----------



## bukwheat (Jan 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> pH meter needed!
> 
> Bubba


Are you talking about a pH meter for the water or for the soil? The one I have for the soil, I bought at Lowes and it's seems to be very inaccurate. The one I have for water is a pen that has to be calibrated with known pH packets which is a pain. What do you use to check the pH?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

Water and nute water.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

I have the blulab pH pen and to calibrate it I  used ro water...it's damn close to 7.0 and that's that the pH solution is...I use it for my nutrients to balance with either acid or silica...


----------



## Carty (Jan 5, 2022)

I just buy a soil I love and use tap water..  luckily my area has great water, just have to watch my calcium adjustments.

Ever want to find out about your tap water, just take a sample to a jacuzzi or pool place and they will test it free and tell you how far you are from nuetral or what.  I fill my jugs and allow them to sit out with no lids on them, bad stuff arises out like magic..  okay, not magic.  Luckily growing on a tiny scale I can get away with this..  most I know just use RO and you really have to watch your calmag then..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> I just buy a soil I love and use tap water..  luckily my area has great water, just have to watch my calcium adjustments.
> 
> Ever want to find out about your tap water, just take a sample to a jacuzzi or pool place and they will test it free and tell you how far you are from nuetral or what.  I fill my jugs and allow them to sit out with no lids on them, bad stuff arises out like magic..  okay, not magic.  Luckily growing on a tiny scale I can get away with this..  most I know just use RO and you really have to watch your calmag then..


Pop an air stone in that water , helps rid the bad things


----------



## bukwheat (Jan 5, 2022)

I apologize for asking so many questions but what is RO and what is an "air stone"?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

bukwheat said:


> I apologize for asking so many questions but what is RO and what is an "air stone"?


RO Reverse Osmosis water (special filters) 
aquarium air stone and pump (makes tiny bubles


----------



## bukwheat (Jan 5, 2022)

Ok gotcha, thanks for the info.....I'm learning slowly but surely.


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2022)

bukwheat, if you don't ask you don't learn...we're all here to help, along with busting balls...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

boo said:


> bukwheat, if you don't ask you don't learn...we're all here to help, along with busting balls...


Balls who breaking ya balls LOL


----------

